# Ask your neighbors for old freezer meat



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Was contacted by a person who had kept my contact info from last year after I posted an add for old freezer meat in the CL sporting section. Scored 20 lbs of "old" but very fresh looking frozen muscle meat and liver from elk, beef and lamb. I found that people are happy when this is put to good use when they need more space in their freezers for fresh meat. Hunting season is a great time to put out an ad out on local forums and the CL sporting section. I love scavenging for raw food for the dogs. Just be careful with harvested by hunting fowl as it tends to contain shot.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great idea.
I'd want to pick it up myself and know exactly who/where/what house it came from rather than someone drop it off at the house though


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I scored 6 llama like this one year 😂


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I scored 6 llama like this one year


This actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> This actually made me laugh out loud.


We refer to it as Llama Fest, 2016. They were delivered live. It was a full day, and full freezer, to say the least.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I scored 6 llama like this one year 😂


For real? How big is your freezer? Did you kill/butcher them yourself. Which bones do you feed them?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> For real? How big is your freezer? Did you kill/butcher them yourself. Which bones do you feed them?


Yes, for real. They were spitters, kickers and biters from a petting zoo. All older animals.

At the time, I had 2 commercial upright freezers and 3 chest freezers. I was feeding 4 dogs, all over 60 pounds, mainly game, so I needed lots of room for deer season.

Yes, I slaughtered them humanely and processed them with the help of my son and a family friend. I have a lot of butcher experience. The toughest part was skinning them. We ended up using the tennis ball trick.

I fed all the bones except heads and femur bones. I have a friend who manages a large pig farm and I disposed of the unwanted stuff in their pit. 

I made a grinder out of a large commercial fan motor and an old number 22, with 2 sets of step down pulleys it was kind of a beast. I ground up most of the meat, organs and bones, weighing out batches at 80/10/5/5 prey model. Then I bagged it up in 2 pound packages and froze it. I think it ended up right around 800 pounds of food.


----------

